# Responsible cassette toilet emptying......S.O.G.s (& Spades..)



## TheLizard (Jul 15, 2016)

Having recently returned from a fabulous tour of The western isles and the Scottish mainland during which time we wild camped for the majority of our trip due to the info provided on this web site - so a big thank you wild camping!

However towards the end of our time away we pulled into a Scottish layby for the night only to discover the entire contents of somebody`s cassette plus chemicals  - which made it smell even worse -  dumped on the grass verge by picnic table and bins....:mad2:  Needless to say we left but not before we did what we could to improve the situation.

_This sort of happening can only get wild campers a bad reputation...._

Cassette emptying is problematic. Some people carry a second cassette....We have a S.O.G. see:  * SOG Toilet Kits, SOG Systems* its a composting system that requires no chemicals at all which means if one needs too you can dig a deep hole in a field and empty the natural contents into it with a clear conscience - (hence carrying a folding army spade...)


----------



## jeanette (Jul 15, 2016)

When we were this year we also pulled into a layby and when OH went to have a look around (we were parked near a lovely waterfall) someone had done exactly that and as he came back he told me to just pack up as he said the smell was terrible also the flies!!! I don't know if it was the contents or what didn't hang around!!!


----------



## Jazzbow (Jul 15, 2016)

I often wonder how travelers dispose of their waste?


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 15, 2016)

Jazzbow said:


> I often wonder how travelers dispose of their waste?


'Travellers' don't use toilets on vans,they consider them 'dirty',so the dirty buggers dump wherever they are especially if it is a school playing field. They don't seem to believe in using any waste disposal at all.


----------



## eddyt (Jul 15, 2016)

is it safe to bury the toilet waste if you use washing machine bio fluid.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 15, 2016)

Why don't these dirty disgusting people just book into a campsite every 3/4 days or use the C&CC motorhome stopover facility.
Surely this won't break the bank, they are spoiling it for all of us to save a few quid. I've seen it down loch Etive and Glen Orchy and don't visit either of them anymore.


----------



## harrow (Jul 15, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Why don't these dirty disgusting people just book into a campsite every 3/4 days or use the C&CC motorhome stopover facility.
> Surely this won't break the bank, they are spoiling it for all of us to save a few quid. I've seen it down loch Etive and Glen Orchy and don't visit either of them anymore.



I guess they are too tight to find a campsite, and people wonder why the are no camping signs?


----------



## saxonborg (Jul 15, 2016)

TheLizard said:


> Having recently returned from a fabulous tour of The western isles and the Scottish mainland during which time we wild camped for the majority of our trip due to the info provided on this web site - so a big thank you wild camping!
> 
> However towards the end of our time away we pulled into a Scottish layby for the night only to discover the entire contents of somebody`s cassette plus chemicals  - which made it smell even worse -  dumped on the grass verge by picnic table and bins....:mad2:  Needless to say we left but not before we did what we could to improve the situation.
> 
> ...



My SOG system is really only an extracter fan with filter it certainly doesn't have any composting action. Which SOG system do you have installed?


----------



## Andys (Jul 15, 2016)

Last year in France on the Ile de Re (Think that's how its spelt) a German Motor homer had missed the sign for chemical disposal and had tried to empty his toilet in the grey water dump. Needless to say it had a grate over it, when we got there he had a little stick and was poking the smelly stuff through the grate, bless.


----------



## QFour (Jul 15, 2016)

We use the Toilet POI File .. Bit hard to find sometimes but we always manage. As has been said you can always use a site for a night.

..


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 15, 2016)

Andys said:


> Last year in France on the Ile de Re (Think that's how its spelt) a German Motor homer had missed the sign for chemical disposal and had tried to empty his toilet in the grey water dump. Needless to say it had a grate over it, when we got there he had a little stick and was poking the smelly stuff through the grate, bless.



Yes is can take ages to do that I find. After paying for a jeton and it not working,releasing the Black water cover I did he same, at an aire. I would be surprised if they are piped off to different sewers though maybe the grey is on a soakaway.


----------



## Skar (Jul 15, 2016)

Andys said:


> Last year in France on the Ile de Re (Think that's how its spelt) a German Motor homer had missed the sign for chemical disposal and had tried to empty his toilet in the grey water dump. Needless to say it had a grate over it, when we got there he had a little stick and was poking the smelly stuff through the grate, bless.



Usually the grates can be lifted to allow for easier dumping of black.


----------



## maxi77 (Jul 15, 2016)

saxonborg said:


> My SOG system is really only an extracter fan with filter it certainly doesn't have any composting action. Which SOG system do you have installed?



The SOG system promotes aerobic decomposition of the contents of your cassette which is the much the same as composting. It is also, if completely aerobic, odour free. We used to have no smell problem with the holding tank on the boat which simply had a vent to outside


----------



## saxonborg (Jul 15, 2016)

maxi77 said:


> The SOG system promotes aerobic decomposition of the contents of your cassette which is the much the same as composting. It is also, if completely aerobic, odour free. We used to have no smell problem with the holding tank on the boat which simply had a vent to outside



The SOG system works well I.e we don't get any smells but how long does it take for aerobic decomposition to ocurr? Composting as in gardening seems to take a long time, forgive my simple analogy.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 15, 2016)

They could be emptied in public conveniences,if you can find one! Or buy a RADAR key and use those. In Sweden the 'aires' have proper wc emptying points in the toilets there.


----------



## pughed2 (Jul 16, 2016)

*Cassette waste disposal*

I once threw my toilet cassette waste on a mate's vegetable garden, and dug in a bit so it didn't show. Later in the year he remarked how big his onions, potatoes tomatoes beans and lettuce were. When I told him what I did he was most appreciative, and gave me some of the crop.......Steve bristol


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jul 16, 2016)

I really don't think that using a SOG makes the waste de-compose any quicker after all a similar effect would be to leave the flap open on the toilet to allow air to access the surface of the sewage. I appreciate that creating a negative pressure in the holding tank and venting the air through a carbon filter results in the interior of the van being smell free. I note that any animal feces that is left on the ground, with unlimited access to air does not decompose particularly quickly so cannot believe that the action of air on the surface of the sewage in the holding tank without any agitation for a day or two will accelerate or decompose the contents any quicker. That said its BIO washing liquid for us every time.
Dave


----------



## vwalan (Jul 16, 2016)

in the responsible world tipping chemical toilets down normal mains sewers or septic tanks etc is a very irresponsible thing to do. many sewerage plants are damaged by the chemicals every year.
 why do you think on campsites there is a special chemical toilet tipping point?

its because that is emptied by tankers then taken to special plants that can treat or use that differently to normal sewage . 
human sewage should not be used on any root crop fields or gardens 
this might help some see what i mean ...http://assurance.redtractor.org.uk/contentfiles/Farmers-5436.pdf
as i have said before i did work in the sewage industry for awhile . i found it all very interesting . taking sewage to land was part of my work. 
mind i admit the sewage or fresh water works were the main interest for me . i recomend a visit to your local sewage plant to all. ask loads of questions . its amazing what you will learn.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 16, 2016)

The Chinese have been using human waste as fertiliser for thousands of years. Human Manure in China


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 16, 2016)

I`ve been tipping mine in the neighbours garden for years, their flower beds are doing quite well     :dance:


----------



## maxi77 (Jul 16, 2016)

saxonborg said:


> The SOG system works well I.e we don't get any smells but how long does it take for aerobic decomposition to ocurr? Composting as in gardening seems to take a long time, forgive my simple analogy.



I am not sure, rather it is the impact of the process being smell free that is of most interest to us.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 16, 2016)

uk did for thousands of years as well. 
but views have changed . 
many things have changed over the years some good some bad.
i think human sewage is one thing . chemical toilet waste is another thing . 
not so keen on the chemical ones .


----------



## Tbear (Jul 16, 2016)

eddyt said:


> is it safe to bury the toilet waste if you use washing machine bio fluid.



Yes it is safe unless you are near a fresh water source.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Jul 16, 2016)

izwozral said:


> The Chinese have been using human waste as fertiliser for thousands of years. Human Manure in China



Which is why D&V was a major course of death. Diseases like cholera and tapeworms where much more common as well.

Richard


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 16, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i recomend a visit to your local sewage plant to all. ask loads of questions . its amazing what you will learn.


You will learn not to ask for a piece of cake :scared:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 16, 2016)

A farmer close to us has been using Human Waste for years on his fields, and it's not a pleasant smell!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 16, 2016)

jeanette said:


> A farmer close to us has been using Human Waste for years on his fields, and it's not a pleasant smell!!



the question is though what is growing in the fields after the spreading ?
down here it makes good fertilizer for the daffodils etc 
yes its got a  smell . 
the amazing one they do is injecting it into the ground . it sort of fills about 6inches to a foot of s--t under the surface . believe me you dont want to be driving over it after they have injected . it looks really solid but it isnt . think all of the new drivers make the mistake . i did . mind you laugh about it afterwards . 
nobody wants sewage works or sewage being used near them , yet everyone goes for a s--t . 
when on empying cess pits or septic tanks you are everyones friend . doesnt matter if your are early or late every one is glad to see you . but pass their door on the way to sewage to land and its a different matter. it was an interesting job though , no s--t . ha ha .


----------



## jeanette (Jul 16, 2016)

vwalan said:


> the question is though what is growing in the fields after the spreading ?
> down here it makes good fertilizer for the daffodils etc
> yes its got a  smell .
> the amazing one they do is injecting it into the ground . it sort of fills about 6inches to a foot of s--t under the surface . believe me you dont want to be driving over it after they have injected . it looks really solid but it isnt . think all of the new drivers make the mistake . i did . mind you laugh about it afterwards .
> ...



He is growing rapeseed a while ago he used chicken s--t and next doors little Jack Russell used to go to the field and roll in it and bring the carcasses home haha it used to stink had to wash it outside!!!


----------



## glen ozzy (Jul 16, 2016)

*Responsible cassette toilet emptying...*

looks like more D.N.A been left


----------



## vwalan (Jul 16, 2016)

there as been many other ways tried to use the ---- one was it was compressed real tight and baked into what looked like pebbles . i have seen it left in buckets for months and it never went soft again . it was used for driveways etc . 
at least you could say you had a s--t driveway .
it as been used in roasds etc . 
another one was it was used in a garden compost but couldnt be used for vegetables . so in the end had to be withdrawn as folk would or could use it and then trouble might be had. 
i have seen it made into building bricks but no one wanted a **** built house . 
there is always ways being tried to use it . if you can think of a good idea there could be a few shilling to be made. 
best way i saw and liked was it burnt in the gasification plants . saw it abroad and now some is burnt in uk. it creates power etc . 
mind i know of many sewage works that have big gennies powered from the gas and supplying the grid with power . a friend of mine was one of the fitters and big man truck engines were connected to the gennies . having in the past worked on vw /man vehicles i found it all interesting . i had a few trips abroad doing talks on waste .went to gambia with the world health organisation was a real good trip . talking s--t with the africans . ha ha .


----------



## jeanette (Jul 16, 2016)

vwalan said:


> there as been many other ways tried to use the ---- one was it was compressed real tight and baked into what looked like pebbles . i have seen it left in buckets for months and it never went soft again . it was used for driveways etc .
> at least you could say you had a s--t driveway .
> it as been used in roasds etc .
> another one was it was used in a garden compost but couldnt be used for vegetables . so in the end had to be withdrawn as folk would or could use it and then trouble might be had.
> ...



I know a few people like that!! :lol-061:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 17, 2016)

jeanette said:


> A farmer close to us has been using Human Waste for years on his fields, and it's not a pleasant smell!!


What do you eat in Durham, it smells sweet here in Derbyshire View attachment 43855


----------



## jeanette (Jul 17, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> What do you eat in Durham, it smells sweet here in Derbyshire View attachment 43855



Mmmm we have complained but to no avail said they couldn't do anything about it apart from going to see him and when. They came out they said yes we could smell it too and that was about mile and a half away Ooh love the emoji tezza!! Haha anyway how are you and Maggy doing!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 17, 2016)

The reason we have *The Public Health Act 1936 *which controlled camping as one of it measures and *The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960 *was because, despoiling the countryside by lighting fires randomly and uncontrolled disposal of waste, was seen as a problem then and measures were put in hand to limit where you could camp and the facilities that had to be provided to ensure a safe and clean environment.

Prior to these Acts it was possible to set up camp almost anywhere.  Prior to other health acts it was not uncommon to just dump your S*** (night soil) from your bedroom window to mix with the horse muck on the road and it was also not compulsory to bury the dead.

We live in a more sanitary environment today, but old habits are hard to change in some.

How many hire campervans have instructions with them on how and where to dispose of waste?  I know when I hired caravans in the late 1960s there were no such instructions included.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 17, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Why don't these dirty disgusting people just book into a campsite every 3/4 days or use the C&CC motorhome stopover facility.
> Surely this won't break the bank, they are spoiling it for all of us to save a few quid. I've seen it down loch Etive and Glen Orchy and don't visit either of them anymore.



+1............That's what we do and is the ideal solution when wildcamping for long periods of time,there's also plenty of CL's and CS's dotted around the country if you're a member of either of the main clubs.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 17, 2016)

We have a cottage in rural Portugal.
Many houses have cess pits.
Old Zacharias, is the village cess pit man. He trundles up on his 60 year-old  John Deere and spreads the stuff on his hillside,covered with Olives and cork oaks.
He does ours regularly, every 12 years!

He's 83, he thinks, and says that I'd better book my next  visit... Because he's very busy.
When you meet him, off duty, nobody ever shakes his hand!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 17, 2016)

In this country, I do not know about abroad, The facilities for the disposal of the major human need of body waste is totally ignored. Public  toilets are being closed to save money stop sexual liaisons etc etc but what do you do, the lorry drivers mentioned earlier have no alternative to  having to use fields and bushes to drop the waste. The vehicle made to transport goods all over the UK and continent have no facilities, they could have a toilet cassettes system, same as our vans there is plenty of room if the cabs were made with the human need for eating, sleeping, defecating and urinating and washing. NO design has ever come out that I know with these facilities designed in, they would not be dear but why worry about a  second seat when the driver is by themselves, it is only a huge waste of space.  
I have a second cassette in my van and if  the used one is full with no emptying point available, then I put it in the garage and the empty one, into service. they will be emptied as soon as a facility is found. I do not use chemicals as they are very harmful to the natural bugs that break down waste, they only make it smell better???  and that is doubtful.   I do use bio liquid and it does break the solids down and stop the bad smells, and I also have a spade on board to dig a latrine in a suitable place. The Army has always done that when setting up camp or maybe nowadays has a fleet of  blue boxes on landrovers following them about, but I doubt it very much, so the hole in the ground still rulesOK.
When it come to the decision makers talking about closing public loos, I would like to bolt up ALL the loos in the building and ply them with copious amounts of tea and coffee just to see the reaction after an hour or so. I think it might just change some minds over the outcome of the talking.
I suffer from a prostate problem and the need to pee is sudden and overwhelming not able to find a public loo in a strange town is distressing, that is why the shop doorways at late nights smell badly, the half cut individuals need somewhere on the way home and the public loos are closed at 6pm or worse permanently.  That is why I use my MH to go places it has all I need on board.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 18, 2016)

We have.just done 5 nights on a car park, while visiting family.
We used to open a.manhole in a friendly neighbour's garden. The the man from the council told us this was illegal.
We now drive to a nearby farm and dump it on his manure heap. 
We always leave a £2 coin by his tap, after his wife refused to accept anything more than our thanks.
Job sorted!


----------



## Tbear (Jul 18, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> We have.just done 5 nights on a car park, while visiting family.
> We used to open a.manhole in a friendly neighbour's garden. The the man from the council told us this was illegal.
> We now drive to a nearby farm and dump it on his manure heap.
> We always leave a £2 coin by his tap, after his wife refused to accept anything more than our thanks.
> Job sorted!



Not sure how the law works but the manhole and drain on your property is your responsibility until it meets another one (someone else's) or public property. Difficult to understand how you could maintain it without chucking something down it to see if it drains.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Jul 18, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I'm sure he did, but I'm equally sure he is wrong.
> *For a start, the council has nothing to do with waste water: it is the responsibility of the water company*.
> Secondly, if it is illegal to dump waste into that manhole, which law does it break? Remember that under our legal system, everything is legal unless there is a specific law telling you it is not legal.
> Thirdly, in my experience, "the man from the council" doesn't even know the law in his own area of responsibility, let alone other areas. They're not legal experts. Here's an example: The council man that came to see me about a dustbin emptying problem didn't know that there that an unadopted road can also be a public highway. As a result, the company with the bin emptying contract had been getting away with cheating for years.



That a bit of a grey area if you will pardon the expression. It's the local water company that wants me to take out an insurance police on my drains but Who is responsible for the manhole on my property? and scroll down.

Richard


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 18, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> We have.just done 5 nights on a car park, while visiting family.
> We used to open a.manhole in a friendly neighbour's garden. The the man from the council told us this was illegal.
> We now drive to a nearby farm and dump it on his manure heap.
> We always leave a £2 coin by his tap, after his wife refused to accept anything more than our thanks.
> Job sorted!



Men from the council are generally clueless unless dealing in an area of their expertise. Slightly off topic but to illustrate the point, years ago we had a VW without R tax parked on the drive but with about a foot hanging over the pavement, at the top of a cul dear sac, so not interfering with anyone else. Got a shirty letter from the legal dept of the council implying we may be using premises as a garage!???????
 The only place this could have come from was a neighbour who had a senior position on the council, his wife didn't like looking at our van !!!!  Replied to them, pointing out that if I heard anymore from them then I would take the matter further about their misuse of their position. Just cos the council pronounces on a situation, doesn't mean the're right.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 18, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I'm sure he did, but I'm equally sure he is wrong.
> For a start, the council has nothing to do with waste water: it is the responsibility of the water company.
> Secondly, if it is illegal to dump waste into that manhole, which law does it break? Remember that under our legal system, everything is legal unless there is a specific law telling you it is not legal.
> Thirdly, in my experience, "the man from the council" doesn't even know the law in his own area of responsibility, let alone other areas. They're not legal experts. Here's an example: The council man that came to see me about a dustbin emptying problem didn't know that there that an unadopted road can also be a public highway. As a result, the company with the bin emptying contract had been getting away with cheating for years.



hard to give a full answer but it comes under the transfer of waste acts.
or could be the waste management licensing regulations 1994. 
also actually lifting and tipping in to a mains sewer could be classed as a theft act . using without paying . 
i have spoken with my local water company about this , i did at one time work for them . i cant remember it all they listed loads of things . but also said didnt know of anyone that had been took to court if it was just a toilet tipping . 
i think its one of those things where there are rules and regs . i have certificates here for sw water reception of sludge and delivery of it etc but its really a minefield . plus all the companies involved have to have licences to carry etc . 
trucks used for sewage have to have certificate of cleanliness etc so contamination from other things that might have been carried in it . it really does get complicated .
hope that hasnt confused too many .


----------



## Tbear (Jul 18, 2016)

vwalan said:


> hard to give a full answer but it comes under the transfer of waste acts.
> or could be the waste management licensing regulations 1994.
> also actually lifting and tipping in to a mains sewer could be classed as a theft act . using without paying .
> i have spoken with my local water company about this , i did at one time work for them . i cant remember it all they listed loads of things . but also said didnt know of anyone that had been took to court if it was just a toilet tipping .
> ...





The usual, it's illegal to stop and sleep but illegal to carry on driving while tired sort of thing then :rolleyes2:

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Jul 18, 2016)

Tbear said:


> The usual, it's illegal to stop and sleep but illegal to carry on driving while tired sort of thing then :rolleyes2:
> 
> Richard



yes a complicated mess of rules . of course i didnt mentian health and safetey for lifting the man hole covers etc . it just goes crazy. 
i even have a confined space certificate and another one for using air masks if we had to actually go into a sewer to unblock it . 
it was ok though every course you did was easy work and you got payed . hee hee .
i really am against chemicals in a m,home toilet though . totally not needed . 
like i said very interesting job it was.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 18, 2016)

Simple answer as with lots of thing
Tell them    To F**K OFF.       solves lots of things.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 18, 2016)

What I forgot to mention was that the neighbours manhole was in a communal space on a housing authority site.
Not on my property .
I was in no position to argue when the jobsworth , quite gently , told me that  the law had changed. He seemed a nice enough bloke and I found a way of disposal that upsets nobody.
That's why I was recommending the farm.


----------



## eddyt (Jul 18, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> What I forgot to mention was that the neighbours manhole was in a communal space on a housing authority site.
> Not on my property .
> I was in no position to argue when the jobsworth , quite gently , told me that  the law had changed. He seemed a nice enough bloke and I found a way of disposal that upsets nobody.
> That's why I was recommending the farm.



just dump it at night when no one can see you


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 18, 2016)

eddyt said:


> just dump it at night when no one can see you



Good idea.
Just send me your address and postcode.


----------



## eddyt (Jul 18, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Good idea.
> Just send me your address and postcode.



if your up newcastle you can use my drain and tap anytime


----------



## Gordo (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't use any chemicals in my toilet. So am I right in thinking I can put the contents straight into any normal toilet. All thats going in is what would go in if I did my business in it in the first place.

What are these chemicals people speak of and what are they supposed to be doing ?

My cassette fills up almost daily so no point putting any chemical in it as it wouldn't do much anyway.


----------



## iampatman (Sep 21, 2016)

Gordo said:


> I don't use any chemicals in my toilet. So am I right in thinking I can put the contents straight into any normal toilet. All thats going in is what would go in if I did my business in it in the first place.
> 
> What are these chemicals people speak of and what are they supposed to be doing ?
> 
> My cassette fills up almost daily so no point putting any chemical in it as it wouldn't do much anyway.



Best bet is to dump your cassette in a car park and kind of sluice it away with your grey water.

Pat.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 22, 2016)

I spoke to a lovely harbour master of a small fishing port on the south west coast of Eire this summer and his view was that if campers emptied their cassettes into the pubic toilet, he had no concerns, except if a cassette contained a large percentage of tissue  - as it's paper which clumps up and blocks the system and causes everyone else grief.  That made me think quite a lot, and since us ladies do use more tissue than gents, I began to put only the badly soiled tissue into the cassette, and the damp tissue can be put into public waste bins, (if you can find any in Eire!!) discreetly in small dark plastic carrier bags.


----------



## Captain Biggles (Sep 22, 2016)

*I'm keeping its whereabouts Secret!*



pughed2 said:


> I once threw my toilet cassette waste on a mate's vegetable garden, and dug in a bit so it didn't show. Later in the year he remarked how big his onions, potatoes tomatoes beans and lettuce were. When I told him what I did he was most appreciative, and gave me some of the crop.......Steve bristol



You're not finding out where my vegetable garden is !....

     Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Tbear (Sep 22, 2016)

Gordo said:


> I don't use any chemicals in my toilet. So am I right in thinking I can put the contents straight into any normal toilet. All thats going in is what would go in if I did my business in it in the first place.
> 
> What are these chemicals people speak of and what are they supposed to be doing ?
> 
> My cassette fills up almost daily so no point putting any chemical in it as it wouldn't do much anyway.



Yes that is perfectly OK but adding a little bio liquid to the cassette may make emptying a little more pleasant, especially if you are on the move at all.

Richard


----------



## sagart (Sep 22, 2016)

Using chemicals is a problem though in areas where the public loo is connected to a septic tank.
If none are used, this is generally OK in theory though many loos in the Highlands simply ban any emptying of chemical toilets as a precaution.


----------



## andyjanet (Sep 22, 2016)

our jack russel is allways rolling in rabbit/ fox/badger/squirrel  Shite and i am the elected one who has to bath her, to get my own back i go searching for ready made holes to empty my cassette, rabbit holes are great they are just the size of the neck on a thetford cassette, badger setts are perfect if the jobbie hasnt broken up and is a bit lumpy, foxes are brown anyway so nobody will notice and as for squirrels dreys these make a perfect filter separating the two parts that come out of a cassette, plus i save on weight by not having to carry a spade , Andy


----------



## Beemer (Sep 22, 2016)

harrow said:


> I guess they are too tight to find a campsite, and people wonder why the are no camping signs?



Perhaps, like me, they spent, and continue to pay for, all their money on buying their van in the first place and have no money left to pay for campsites.  Although, there is no excuse for dumping black waste on public ground.  It is not about being too tight, but being too lazy to find a suitable location to dump.


----------



## harrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Beemer said:


> It is not about being too tight, but being too lazy to find a suitable location to dump.



Yes it's a shame, again it gives motorhomers a bad name.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 22, 2016)

hairydog said:


> <snip>
> 3. Will it cause problems? If you use toilet fluid (I know some people still do) emptying your cassette can completely wipe out the bacteria that digest the waste in the system and it will take years to recover. A laundry tab is a much better approach if you may need to empty into a septic tank.



But make sure that it's the right type of laundry tab.  Some people appear to be under the impression that biological laundry products are septic tank-friendly.  This is not necessarily the case:
"A septic tank should be emptied when necessary – usually once a year and must be watertight, adequately ventilated and not located where pollution may be caused.
Products such as bleach, chemical cleaners and *biological washing powders should be avoided* or used sparingly *as these reduce biological activity and can therefore affect the efficiency of the system*."
http://www.eastcambs.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pollution/septic_tanks_and_cesspools__56824.pdf


----------



## StevenJ (Sep 22, 2016)

Beemer said:


> Perhaps, like me, they spent, and continue to pay for, all their money on buying their van in the first place and have no money left to pay for campsites.  Although, there is no excuse for dumping black waste on public ground.  It is not about being too tight, but being *too lazy* to find a suitable location to dump.



Nail on head.

There is a whole irony about wild (free) camping . 

Spend a large amount of money on vehicle + fuel for the journey + food + copious amounts of alcohol + many other things , yet won't "pay" for a single night mid trip to dump black waste


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> They could be emptied in public conveniences,if you can find one! Or buy a RADAR key and use those. In Sweden the 'aires' have proper wc emptying points in the toilets there.



The disabled community strongly object to able bodied people using their facilities ... I had been considering buying a RADAR key also (cheap fleabay copies don't always work) and was looking into it when I realised that using it would be (IMHO) worse than parking in a dis-abled bay ... sorry, but I'd rather put myself to a minor inconvenience (no pun intended) than to use a RADAR key as I am fortunate enough to be able bodied.

If you really feel it is a problem to dispose of your waste responsibly and having no spare cassette available, then why not simply obtain a plastic 5 gallon drum and empty your cassette into that until you can dispose of it legitimately.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I spoke to a lovely harbour master of a small fishing port on the south west coast of Eire this summer and his view was that if campers emptied their cassettes into the pubic toilet, he had no concerns, except if a cassette contained a large percentage of tissue  - as it's paper which clumps up and blocks the system and causes everyone else grief.  That made me think quite a lot, and since us ladies do use more tissue than gents, I began to put only the badly soiled tissue into the cassette, and the damp tissue can be put into public waste bins, (if you can find any in Eire!!) discreetly in small dark plastic carrier bags.



Dog poo bags are usually free from most vets


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's a thought ... why not just add a little bio washing powder to your food?
That way it'll clean out everything in the process and make it nice and liquid from its point of origin :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 28, 2016)

But you might Fart Bubbles, Making it harder to blame the dog !


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 28, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I spoke to a lovely harbour master of a small fishing port on the south west coast of Eire this summer and his view was that if campers emptied their cassettes into the pubic toilet, he had no concerns, except if a cassette contained a large percentage of tissue  - as it's paper which clumps up and blocks the system and causes everyone else grief.  That made me think quite a lot, and since us ladies do use more tissue than gents, I began to put only the badly soiled tissue into the cassette, and the damp tissue can be put into public waste bins, (if you can find any in Eire!!) discreetly in small dark plastic carrier bags.


This is what we did, use a small bin bag for excess tissue and dispose of daily.  No different to using a bin for toilet paper in countries like Greece where the sewage system isn't up to modern standards.  Also we use a wee bucket and empty somewhere discreet like a bush or patch of wasteland.  This combined with carrying a spare cassette meant we could probably get by for two weeks without emptying the waste, though in practice this was never necessary.  I did also carry a spade which was employed on occasion to dig a deep hole on a patch of waste ground out in the back of beyond, we'd use bio fluid only so no nasty chemicals.

An alternative strategy was explained to me by a retired bloke I got talking to in Finland.  He didn't like using the on-board toilet as he didn't like the, ahem "job" of emptying it so he'd poo in a pastic bag, tie it up and throw it in the rubbish bin.  I thought this was rather too much information and made a quick exit!


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 28, 2016)

TJBi said:


> But make sure that it's the right type of laundry tab.  Some people appear to be under the impression that biological laundry products are septic tank-friendly.  This is not necessarily the case:
> "A septic tank should be emptied when necessary – usually once a year and must be watertight, adequately ventilated and not located where pollution may be caused.
> Products such as bleach, chemical cleaners and *biological washing powders should be avoided* or used sparingly *as these reduce biological activity and can therefore affect the efficiency of the system*."
> http://www.eastcambs.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pollution/septic_tanks_and_cesspools__56824.pdf



This is a good point.  We have a septic tank at home and are very careful about what gets into the system.  We avoid flushing bleach and don't use biological or anti-bacterial cleaning products.  You don't want anything to kill the bacteria in the tank.

Incidentally our local farmers are, allegedly, only too happy to come and pump your tank and spray it on their fields (silage and grazing, not crops) for €50 or so, cheaper than official contractors who may charge €200 :banana:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 28, 2016)

You can actually get 'Fully Compostable' Plastic bags !,,,


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

shaunr68 said:


> This is what we did, use a small bin bag for excess tissue and dispose of daily.  No different to using a bin for toilet paper in countries like Greece where the sewage system isn't up to modern standards.  Also we use a wee bucket and empty somewhere discreet like a bush or patch of wasteland.  This combined with carrying a spare cassette meant we could probably get by for two weeks without emptying the waste, though in practice this was never necessary.  I did also carry a spade which was employed on occasion to dig a deep hole on a patch of waste ground out in the back of beyond, we'd use bio fluid only so no nasty chemicals.
> 
> An alternative strategy was explained to me by a retired bloke I got talking to in Finland.  He didn't like using the on-board toilet as he didn't like the, ahem "job" of emptying it so he'd poo in a pastic bag, tie it up and throw it in the rubbish bin.  I thought this was rather too much information and made a quick exit!



I have just purchased my first Porta Potti, before that I was using a Kampa Kazi which I would line with a bin liner before use ... the resulting "trophy" was usually wrapped in a discreet dog poo bag and kept in a sealed plastic container until I was able to dispose of it/them, usually in a roadside bin ... TBH I didn't find it to be the best solution hence the new Potra Potti.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Sep 28, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I spoke to a lovely harbour master of a small fishing port on the south west coast of Eire this summer and his view was that if campers emptied their cassettes into the pubic toilet, he had no concerns, except if a cassette contained a large percentage of tissue  - as it's paper which clumps up and blocks the system and causes everyone else grief.  That made me think quite a lot, and since us ladies do use more tissue than gents, I began to put only the badly soiled tissue into the cassette, and the damp tissue can be put into public waste bins, (if you can find any in Eire!!) discreetly in small dark plastic carrier bags.



We put ALL paper used in the loo in nappy sacks and then discreetly dispose of them in the general waste.

Bernie


----------



## QFour (Sep 28, 2016)

We just use the cheapest thinest paper available and it just falls apart .. Not had any blockages yet ..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 28, 2016)

Yep, same ere, Supermarket specials.


----------



## Fletch6 (Sep 28, 2016)

shaunr68 said:


> This is what we did, use a small bin bag for excess tissue and dispose of daily.  No different to using a bin for toilet paper in countries like Greece where the sewage system isn't up to modern standards.  Also we use a wee bucket and empty somewhere discreet like a bush or patch of wasteland.  This combined with carrying a spare cassette meant we could probably get by for two weeks without emptying the waste, though in practice this was never necessary.  I did also carry a spade which was employed on occasion to dig a deep hole on a patch of waste ground out in the back of beyond, we'd use bio fluid only so no nasty chemicals.
> 
> An alternative strategy was explained to me by a retired bloke I got talking to in Finland.  He didn't like using the on-board toilet as he didn't like the, ahem "job" of emptying it so he'd poo in a pastic bag, tie it up and throw it in the rubbish bin.  I thought this was rather too much information and made a quick exit!



Holy poop Shaun I shudder to think what a week old cassette full of 'solids' would be like to (try) and empty.  Lol


----------



## alcam (Sep 28, 2016)

QFour said:


> We just use the cheapest thinest paper available and it just falls apart .. Not had any blockages yet ..



Not even when your finger goes through the paper ?


----------



## vwalan (Sep 28, 2016)

Fletch6 said:


> Holy poop Shaun I shudder to think what a week old cassette full of 'solids' would be like to (try) and empty.  Lol



best system is dont wash cassette out ever. only number 2,s in it .pee in a bucket . use very little to wash it into cassette . 
it will build up good bacteria asnd break the solids very well and just pour out very easily. 
takes a little while to get the bacteria started as any chemicals or washer stuff tries to kill the good bacteria .


----------



## didds (Sep 29, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> into public waste bins, (if you can find any in Eire!!) s.



I meant to add this in my recent write up about Ireland.

Generically sepaking then and not specififally about getting rid of toilet tissue maybe ;-)

I think it depends on one's vision of "public" waste bins. Certainly RoI seems to have a dearth of laybys which here un the UK are usually accompanied by a waste bin.  But other than that we found plenty of bins to dispose of our various rubbish. Supermarkets and shops often had bins, as did petrol stations. And a couple fo times when at touist sites/castles/abbeys etc the kitchens or ticket office were usually happy to take a small bag of general detritus. Towns had bins on streets as well..  so it wasn'tt quite as disastrous as i had imagined it may have been.

Most villages and tows seemed to have recycling bins for the more obvious stuff like bottles and the like.

the secret is to just make sure you use a bin whenever you see one 

didds


----------

